# My first Cut-out behind chimney



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Advise?

I plan on sealing the room off, and it includes a living area, and the kitchen/dining area, Is it practical to seal off a smaller area?
When I get the good comb into the frames/ deep, do I leave it and for how long to get the airborne bees out of the house?
I know the queen is the key, and they will go where she is...
My vacuum box is one that I can put the deep on top of, and open so the bees can go up into the deep.
Should I get some queen pheromone..

Seal off the room you are working in. The airborne bees will not go to the new hive, they will go to the windows. Vacuum them up and introduce the vac'd bees to the cutout comb just before you leave. Should take about 4-5 hours.


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Advise?
> 
> Seal off the room you are working in. The airborne bees will not go to the new hive, they will go to the windows. Vacuum them up and introduce the vac'd bees to the cutout comb just before you leave. Should take about 4-5 hours.


Plan B...

After talking to my mentor (he mentioned they will go for the windows), and at Mr Beeman's suggestion, I will vacuum from windows, put queen pheromone in the new hive to encourage the bees to stay in case I do not have the queen, and set the new hive outside near the old entrance until nightfall or overnight. Clean up the inside and seal off the old entrance. This way I can clear the inside for the homeowner. I will have about 6 hours to work before nightfall. If the hive is right were I think it is, I should begin to have access in a short time.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

More advise.... take pics and/or video so you can post them here. Just sayin.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I would advise to leave a piece of comb hanging. If the queen would decide to run into a hidden corner - it might take a while until things calm down - and she should return to the remaining comb. This would also work to do the majority of the work - vacuuming bees, cutting and installing comb into frames etc and wait until dusk to vacuum the last remaining bees from the comb.

Remember to scrap down all areas and spray something to cut down on the old comb smell. Also to make sure there are no returns - fill the void where the colony was (or instruct the homeowner to make sure whomever does the repair to fill the void so there is no way for a new swarm to set up a new home in the area.) Sealing ALL of the entrances around a chimney could be very tricky so do what you can and make sure there is no empty space for a new swarm to set up a home in the future.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> I would advise to leave a piece of comb hanging. If the queen would decide to run into a hidden corner - it might take a while until things calm down - and she should return to the remaining comb. This would also work to do the majority of the work - vacuuming bees, cutting and installing comb into frames etc and wait until dusk to vacuum the last remaining bees from the comb.
> 
> Remember to scrap down all areas and spray something to cut down on the old comb smell. Also to make sure there are no returns - fill the void where the colony was (or instruct the homeowner to make sure whomever does the repair to fill the void so there is no way for a new swarm to set up a new home in the area.) Sealing ALL of the entrances around a chimney could be very tricky so do what you can and make sure there is no empty space for a new swarm to set up a home in the future.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Thank You for that...

My beekeeping partner and I spent today accessing and taking out maybe half the hive. Very difficult. Hive is inside chimney cavities between chimney "flue", and an outside brick chimney wall. Access was through inside wall, which required cutting drywall, and outside sheathing that was cut from inside also. The first picture shows the cutout before we removed it. The cavity where the hive was is approx 10 inches wide, and 18-20 inches deep, and tapers to a point at the top above the ceiling level. This portion of hive started a little over half way up the wall, and went above ceiling. Much of it was old dead comb, and some like a maze.
Unfortunately, the other side of the chimney is also occupied, and the hive is quite loud when you put your ear to the sheathing plywood. Thursday we go back to cut into that side!
I have some comb and brood in frames in a hive with "queen pheromone" lots of bees, and a lot in my vacuum box opened up below it tonight. I do not know about the queen, but suspect the other side is where she would have gone.

The saga continues


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Is this a free service or are you charging for it?

That is the problem with cutouts - until you actually get into the process - you never know what you will find.


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> Is this a free service or are you charging for it?
> 
> That is the problem with cutouts - until you actually get into the process - you never know what you will find.


This is school for me... Free training!

I have a mentor with over 100 hives, many years of experience, and I asked him what I should charge. His response was "I never charged anybody". SO I thought I would go for that. I would not do this again, as it is costing me lots of time, labor and investment that is of great benefit to the homeowner, and little financial compensation for me. I told her I was doing it for enjoyment, and that the bees were not a big deal, as I could buy a small hive (NUC) foe $150. Many people think that we only doing it for the bees... 
I am enjoying the experience, but feel we deserve compensation, and will chock this up to experience.
I am 62, and my beekeeping partner is 48, and we both were beat after yesterday.


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

Today we pulled out the vacuum box out from under the hive, put in bottom board, and top feeder. I checked the hive and I have lots of bees, and brood, and expect half to two thirds the area of the 10 frame deep has comb. I did not spot the queen, and did not expect she was in there. Bees ate active, and bringing in pollen. Tomorrow I return to the house open the other side to see what comb and bees is there. From the sound through the plywood, I am expecting a lot.

More to come...


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

End of story...

No more bees found at house. A couple outside trying to find home, and when I opened the inside access, just a couple left. Drilled a couple 2 in access holes, and no cavity on other side of chimney.


----------

